# Please Help- Sudafed in First Trimester?



## OnlyMe (Oct 11, 2007)

I have an awful cold and my nose is getting more stuffed up by the day. I'm using all the usual 'natural' remedies - stram / vicks / eucalyptus oil etc but I can't shift it and I'm getting really claustrophobic with it and getting panic attacks with it (I'm claustrophobic and ahve had some panic attacks in the past). I'm wondering if I can use Sudafed or something similar? Even just one before bed because thats when I panic most and its worst - I'm dreading going to bed and am absolutely shattered  
Any help would be appreciated


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Onlyme,

Sorry to hear about the cold  not great to catch that on top of the tiredness in first tri   Hope it clears soon. I'd try and steer clear of Sudafed type products if you can. There is no hard evidence that they cause problems but the way they work could in theory have an effect on baby so best avoided unles you really really have to take them.

Keep up with the steam inhalation, vicks type products as much as possible. Hopefully things will improve soon and you will be over the worst of it.

Best wishes
Maz x


----------



## OnlyMe (Oct 11, 2007)

Thank you SO much for your reply mazv!
I didn't take the Sudafed last night because I knew I probably shouldn't but I was severely tempted  . Things are the same today but it's not so bad when I'm distracted with other things, it's the nighttime that gets to me most.
I'll stick it out as much as possible and hopefully I won't have to resort to them .... especially as I'm in the first stages and if anything happened I'd never forgive myself  
Just out of interest sake, is it that they constrict the blood vessels that they might do the same in the baby (theoretically that is)? Or is it something else?
Hope its oK to ask!


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi onlyme, 

Of course you can ask  Yes it's because it is a vasoconstrictor that they say you should avoid it. Risk is theoretical but best to avoid if you can. Hope it clears up soon  

Maz x


----------



## OnlyMe (Oct 11, 2007)

Thanks a million Mazv!
Thankfully today I'm starting to feel a little better and less stuffed up the paracetamol is helping with the headaches so hopefully I'm over the worst of it now.
Thanks again for your help, I really appreciate it!
Take care
OM


----------

